# M2 or M42 Steel



## tonylumps (Feb 26, 2018)

I do not have a problem sharpening tools. But what are the advandages of one or the other


----------



## bmachin (Feb 26, 2018)

Pretty good article here, but these are obviously commercial operations.

M42 high speed steel

If you're more interest in machining metal:

HSS vs Cobalt

I've looked at cobalt tooling once or twice, and for what we do it's pretty spendy stuff.

Bill


----------



## raar25 (Feb 26, 2018)

M42 is much tougher and the edge lasts longer but does not get quite as sharp. Note if you ever want to reshape the tool, reginding can take a long time ( found out the hard way).   There is a good video on youtube from craft supplies that goes over the various steels.


----------



## Wildman (Feb 26, 2018)

Depends upon what you want to use the tool for and cost whether any advantage at all. Rough turning bowls wet or dry where want to hog away wood M42 or other exotic steels might prove a life saver.   Some wood species will give you fits regardless of tool steel!  Talking about going back to the grinder to resharpening and still having problems so reach for 60 or 80 grit to salvage damage.  So take those stays sharper longer precentages with a grain of salt.  All tools need resharpening when dull!

Only problem had with this video was KRYO steel and durability didn’t see any improvement over M2 steel.  Bought 1/2” skew several years ago about wore out now but didn’t see any improvement over my older M2 skew. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcM6kStHhCw


----------



## JimB (Feb 26, 2018)

One not mentioned is CPM10V which is what Thompson Tools are made from. It seems a lot of people are using Thompson tools. The last few professional turners we had to demonstrate at our local club used them. They also make Signataure Tools for several professional turners.


----------



## Wildman (Feb 26, 2018)

Went looking for signature turning tools and came up with this video Glenn Lucas tools made by Hamlet from M2 steel sold by Crafts Supplies. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3hpOhYkzDA

Makes me wonder if they are any different than Packard brand M2 tools made by Hamlet. 

Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source: Bowl Gouges

Have read a few favorable reviews on Carter & Sons turning tools.

https://carterandsontoolworks.com/

JHMO, when want exotic steel tools look for Doug Thompson tools because can turn my own handles and prices reasonable. Not knocking other exotic steel tool makers/vendors just don’t have any experience with them.

Home - Thompson Tools

Not every tool has to be exotic steel M2 will do just as good or better depending upon the wood species and turning project.  Think video posted earliers says same thing.  Beside it not the tool steel that makes a good woodturner it’s his or her skill with the tools!


----------



## tonylumps (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for all of the info.I guess if it aint broke.I thinkI will stick with my M2 steel it has been working so far.With the CBN wheels sharpening is a cake walk.


----------

